
Amazon Music removes ability to upload MP3s, will shutter storage service - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/12/amazon-music-ends-mp3-upload-support-will-end-music-storage-service-in-2019/
======
acjohnson55
The era of putting faith in novel web services is over. Big company, small
company, whatever, it's pretty clear at this point that you need an exit
strategy when planning to buy into a service with your data. It _will_
eventually be gone. See also, AOL Instant Messenger and Google Reader.

~~~
Deinos
And if you need an exit strategy, why bother putting the effort into utilizing
the service in the first place. Usefulness of such services is inversely
proportional to effort expended getting into and out of them.

